# Compressed sawdust



## cheech (Jun 24, 2007)

I just found a source for compressed sawdust.

He is a specialty wood sawmill. Most of what he cuts up is hickory, but also does walnut and cherry.

He has a method that he presses it together with out glue or wax. Just pure wood.

He sells the bricks (they are about the size of a normal red brick)in a bag of 12 for $4.

Has anyone else ever tried using something like this?


----------



## racingstudebakers (Jun 24, 2007)

I haven't used anything like that, but I'm thinkin' that it would work jest fine! I'd sure like to try something like that! Please let us know how it works.


----------



## cheech (Jun 24, 2007)

I will post pictures as I progress along.

I will keep every one up to date on how it works. If it does we will have to figure out how to distribute them to everyone that wants them. 

I have too much Dutch blood in my veins and can not pass up a deal where they are selling $4 worth of wood that will last forever compared to the $4 bag of wood chips that is at least 1/16 the weight


----------



## linescum (Jun 24, 2007)

i think it would depend on how much and what kind of walnut was in it but the price is sure right...he must have a heck of a press to not use a binder of any kind...


----------



## cheech (Jun 24, 2007)

He told me that if all I wanted was hickory or cherry he would set some aside for me. Normally people use this wood for burning in fire places, campfires , or wood stoves. So they really do not care what the mixture is. If I want it he will do it. I hope to take a look at his press when I pick some up (2.5 hour drive from my house
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 )


----------



## wvsmokeman (Jun 24, 2007)

You have got my attention on this. I'm curious as to how they would do in a smoker and if you would use them the same as regular wood, soaking them or not, etc.


----------



## mossymo (Jun 24, 2007)

I would be interested in hearing what a dozen of these weigh, get an idea of shipping costs?

I would think if these work a guy could just run them through a bandsaw and shave of the sizes of what you think you need for your next smoke.


----------



## cheech (Jun 24, 2007)

Here is what it looks like


----------



## linescum (Jun 24, 2007)

2.5 hours...hope ya gots a truck


----------



## cheech (Jun 24, 2007)

MossyMO a bag or 12 bricks weighs 22 pounds. Not sure what shipping would be but I can check into that when I get back to the office tomorrow


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 25, 2007)

Isn't that just a bigger version of those pucks that the Bradley smoker uses? Seems like it'd be fine. You could slice em on band saw for smaller smokers. Looks like a find there Cheech ole buddy!


----------



## racingstudebakers (Jun 25, 2007)

Looks like that thing would work great! Like MossyMo said, run 'em through the saw. I'd cut 'em to fit my little smoker box. I'll bet they'd smoke like hell! Thanks a million for the heads up Cheech!


----------



## cheech (Jul 2, 2007)

Sorry did not get to test them out this weekend. Bought a new element again for the Wookie and was not ready for a test run. So used my other smoker (Vader) instead. Maybe will test out next weekend


----------

